# Plowing Tug Hill



## BC Handyman

Here is a old plowing video, of New York state plowing operations, would be way different plowing back then, enjoy


----------



## BC Handyman

This is one of the best plowing videos I've ever seen, very cool look back into time.


----------



## grandview

Didn't see no straight blade in that video!


----------



## Kwise

Bet they would have killed for a snow blower.


----------



## fireball

Hey, they still do it the same way today, just look at the DOT thread. Only thing that has changed is automatic transmissions and some people have D8's for personal vechiles


----------



## IC-Smoke

Looks like Grandview at 15:25 Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview

I'd be throwing snowballs at the truck.


----------



## Banksy

That's the definition of awesome.


----------



## maverjohn

That is a cool video, I wonder if any of those old trucks exist today?


----------



## plowmaster07

Really cool video. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## peteo1

I'm curious how bad the whip lash would be after that stint. Neat video though.


----------



## 91AK250

that was awesome!

i found a old one from here in alaska..kinda neat


----------



## Antlerart06

maverjohn;1510005 said:


> That is a cool video, I wonder if any of those old trucks exist today?


few months back was in U P Mich seenone kinda look like that one but was pretty rusted had dump box and tractor tires Vplow but no wings at a junk yard was all kinds of old big plow trucks and funny looking tire loaders with Vplows on the front
One seen had tires atleast 7' tall I say 3-4' wide


----------



## BC Handyman

I thought we would all enjoy it. That vid 91ak250 found is kinda crazy, driving on that ledge & you see that chunk just miss the pick up, that could crush a pick up.


----------



## BPS#1

That vid brings back one of my sayings........ the MEN back in those days came with a bigger set standard issue than some of the "fine" examples we have today.


Back in those days the women and children were tougher than some of today's "men".

Nice historical find.


----------



## Alaska Boss

91AK250;1510122 said:


> that was awesome!
> 
> i found a old one from here in alaska..kinda neat


That was taken in my neck of the woods,... Thompson Pass, north of Valdez.


----------



## Vermontster

Nice movie, thanks.


----------



## peteo1

BPS#1;1510155 said:


> That vid brings back one of my sayings........ the MEN back in those days came with a bigger set standard issue than some of the "fine" examples we have today.
> 
> Back in those days the women and children were tougher than some of today's "men".
> 
> Nice historical find.


You've got that absolutely right Mr! Most of todays "men" are an embarrassment. Skinny jeans, highlighted hair, crying?? Cmon really? So glad I'm not part of that generation.


----------



## neman

BPS#1;1510155 said:


> That vid brings back one of my sayings........ the MEN back in those days came with a bigger set standard issue than some of the "fine" examples we have today.
> 
> Back in those days the women and children were tougher than some of today's "men".
> 
> Nice historical find.


The trucks shown in that video are the legendary Walter Snow Fighter -a truck built from the ground up to plow snow with a unique drive train that enabled it to maintain traction with only one wheel on the ground.There are still some around plowing snow-they don't build them that way any more.Walter stopped building I believe in the late 1980's early 90's.They were built in New York State.


----------



## BPS#1

I love history of all kinds.


----------



## maelawncare

"This is fun....So we keep on"


----------



## DareDog




----------



## Morrissey snow removal

real nice older video


----------



## ken643

Great video, i enjoyed that very much. thanks for posting it


----------



## BC Handyman

No problem guys, I'm sure if you found it you would post it for all of us to see. The way of talking back then is funny, movie full of funny one liners. I wish there was more long video's like that, I've found a few other B & W, real short or silent vid's, but nothing else like that, & that old.
DareDog: were and when were those pics taken?


----------



## IC-Smoke

here is a mix of new and old videos!


----------



## Mike Nelson

Great Video!!!
Miss riding the Hill !


----------



## 2_Djinn

Pretty cool old vid there! 


I like how there was like 6 guys watching one try to bust the truck,his neck and the snow drift, must have been a union crew ? lol,


----------



## jasonv

Amazing what you can do with 150 hp... that alone should make EVERYONE with 300+ feel very very foolish...

2_Djinn: spectators come out and watch because that's what used to be fun and "cool" -- not video games.


----------



## hikeradk

Great video of my area and some roads I travel for work. Great snowmobiling too.


----------



## Vermontster

I wish they had shown more of the technical aspects of the unit. Interesting that the same design from 1939 lasted up until the end of the Frink company. I have a 1939 Frink brochure, the plow frames on my 1961 truck look exactly the same. I guess if something works, don't change it.


----------



## powergiant

*1938 Walter AXBS Snow Fighter*

I have managed to acquire an example of one of these fine trucks shown in the Tug Hill film. This Walter joins a 1937 Oshkosh BG3 and 1935 FWD HH6. The Walter was built as a special trade show truck and has just about every offered option and then some. It has found it's way to a relatively snow free part of California. Built in New York, showed in Ohio followed by purchase by State of Minnesota. Appears to have served Kansas City Airport then wound up stored indoors in Michigan before catching a snow bird ride to California.


----------



## SnowGuy73

That thing is a beast!


----------

